# Bostitch VS Hitachi Roofing Gun Comparo :boxing:



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

I still have some Bostitch guns and I will say they are very good, but just not as professional as a Hitachi. Meaning it just seems to be built more for a Contractor rather than a weekend warrior.

The Hitachi sold at Menards or HD (smaller version) was junk. Lasted about 6 weeks, if that.

Actually wouldn't mind trying another Bostitch being we don't do roof after roof everyday like we have in the past.


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Bostich is bulletproof,on average mine last 2 years of heavy usage.Hitachi is the same,and for you that aren't familiar with Milwaukee they too are rock solid performers,even better in my opinion(more options and sink 1 3/4 better than the Bostich)They can be found on ebay for 200 new.The only drawback is the 2 stage loading system,which doesn't bother me in the least.I think it all comes down to personal preference.I think these are the top 3 IMO.IMO I would stay away from Porter Cable,SEnco,max,Craftsman,just to name a few.Anyways like many have said THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN BEAT TO DEATH!!!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> I still have some Bostitch guns and I will say they are very good, but just not as professional as a Hitachi. Meaning it just seems to be built more for a Contractor rather than a weekend warrior.
> 
> The Hitachi sold at Menards or HD (smaller version) was junk. Lasted about 6 weeks, if that.
> 
> Actually wouldn't mind trying another Bostitch being we don't do roof after roof everyday like we have in the past.


The Hitachi you were referring to, was it The Ultra Light? I almost bought that one before I bought my 2nd Bostich (the first was the 45). 

The Bostitchs your referring to? RN46's? 

Also, tried the new Hitachi Roofer yet?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

johnk said:


> Bostich is bulletproof,on average mine last 2 years of heavy usage.Hitachi is the same,and for you that aren't familiar with Milwaukee they too are rock solid performers,even better in my opinion(more options and sink 1 3/4 better than the Bostich)They can be found on ebay for 200 new.The only drawback is the 2 stage loading system,which doesn't bother me in the least.I think it all comes down to personal preference.I think these are the top 3 IMO.IMO I would stay away from Porter Cable,SEnco,max,Craftsman,just to name a few.Anyways like many have said THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN BEAT TO DEATH!!!


I'm hooked on Bostich's loading system, power and reliability. Most guys here have their Bostitchs for years for production roofing with yearly rebuilds.


----------



## LA_nailer (May 10, 2008)

*reliability*

just to chime in, I've had 2 hitachi's for over 3 years now (since 2005), neither have been rebuilt, had any work on them, or any repair at all. I just oil em' and go. Those guns are BUILT WELL.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

johnk said:


> Bostich is bulletproof,on average mine last 2 years of heavy usage.Hitachi is the same,and for you that aren't familiar with Milwaukee they too are rock solid performers,even better in my opinion(more options and sink 1 3/4 better than the Bostich)They can be found on ebay for 200 new.The only drawback is the 2 stage loading system,which doesn't bother me in the least.I think it all comes down to personal preference.I think these are the top 3 IMO.IMO I would stay away from Porter Cable,SEnco,max,Craftsman,just to name a few.Anyways like many have said THIS TOPIC HAS BEEN BEAT TO DEATH!!!


I second that on my Milwaukee roofer... even though I don't do roofing daily, this gun has performed excellent without a single problem


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Went to pick up a new gun the other day. Stopped at HD because it was close by. All they had for anything good was a new Bostitch, but to be honest it looked kinda goofy. Ended up picking up a new nv45ab Hitachi at the lumberyard yesterday, and ordered the new nv45ae roofer from Hitachi today. Anyone use this one yet? I will have to see how it is when I get it. Nobody local had one, so I ordered online.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

I have guys that shingle every day so I cant afford to play around with anything except an Hitachi. They are the best for production roofing,Yes I have tried a Bostich and I thought it sucked.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MJW said:


> Went to pick up a new gun the other day. Stopped at HD because it was close by. All they had for anything good was a new Bostitch, but to be honest it looked kinda goofy. Ended up picking up a new nv45ab Hitachi at the lumberyard yesterday, and ordered the new nv45ae roofer from Hitachi today. Anyone use this one yet? I will have to see how it is when I get it. Nobody local had one, so I ordered online.


"Looks" goofy, but performs like a dream! 

I don't know how anyone could go back to a regular loading gun after Bostitch's single step system. With practice, you can literally load your coil within 3 seconds. 

It's "Zen" like. 

I'm interested in seeing how Hitachi improved their gun (which is also a great gun).


----------



## jonbuilder (Apr 22, 2011)

Are dewalts any good in this category? best roofing guns


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

jonbuilder said:


> Are dewalts any good in this category? best roofing guns


Haven't used one, but my experience has been fouled with DeWalt. 
The one thing that you can count on is that Bostitch, 
Hitachi, Max and Milwaukee are making great guns.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

I'd just get the hitachi no matter how good the dewalt might be. If you've ever used a pro Nikon camera, it's kind of like that.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

jmiller said:


> I'd just get the hitachi no matter how good the dewalt might be. If you've ever used a pro Nikon camera, it's kind of like that.


+1

I'm not a Hitachi guy, but if I "had to" get something other than a Bostitch, the Hitachi would be first on my list. 

Anybody using the Bosch Roofing nailer?


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

Max are bulletproof, have had one of mine for over 3yrs and no problems..add a little oil and thats it. :thumbsup:


----------

